# New Villager Sprites (F2U)



## teanopi (Mar 24, 2020)

I edited some of the Hoeass Animal Crossing sprites for the new villagers introduced in New Horizons.
Feel free to use them or edit them for signatures, etc. 


Spoiler: Sprites Here!



Audie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cyd: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dom: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Judy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Megan: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Raymond: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reneigh: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sherb:


----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

looking great! thank you


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

bro thank you so much,, can update my sig now aha


----------



## Saralie (Mar 24, 2020)

Very cute!


----------



## Eirrinn (Mar 24, 2020)

Aw they look awesome!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 24, 2020)

These are amazing! Is there a list of the other sprites somewhere?


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

omg, I've been wanting these but the sprites are so old I didn't think people would make them. I even edited my own Cyd, haha.

They look fantastic, thank you so much!



Krissi2197 said:


> These are amazing! Is there a list of the other sprites somewhere?



I usually get mine from here! https://chriiscrossing.tumblr.com/post/139062353525/villager-spritespixels


----------



## yukimin (Mar 26, 2020)

These look excellent! Good work


----------



## Eternal (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow, these are amazing!


----------



## lucitine (Mar 26, 2020)

These look great! Thanks!

On a side note - I thought Sherb was a new villager!


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

lucitine said:


> On a side note - I thought Sherb was a new villager!



he is a new villager lol


----------



## lucitine (Mar 26, 2020)

faiiry said:


> he is a new villager lol



Sorry, I meant it in a "I knew it" type of way 

That didnt translate well into text.


----------



## pocky (Apr 3, 2020)

these are amazing! i hope someone makes sprites of the new flowers too and then i'll have everything i need


----------



## teanopi (Apr 10, 2020)

Bumping so I can hopefully spread these around a little bit ❤


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

These are adorable!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

why sherb serve like that ugh king

audie looks fab too


----------



## teanopi (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump!  ❤


----------



## Clock (Apr 25, 2020)

Really great!


----------



## kasane (Apr 25, 2020)

aah i missed those sprites! i used to have a specific link booked on tumblr but it's been long gone


----------



## Magus (Apr 25, 2020)

teanopi said:


> I edited some of the Hoeass Animal Crossing sprites for the new villagers introduced in New Horizons.
> Feel free to use them or edit them for signatures, etc.
> 
> 
> ...





Akaza said:


> omg, I've been wanting these but the sprites are so old I didn't think people would make them. I even edited my own Cyd, haha.
> 
> They look fantastic, thank you so much!
> 
> ...



So cute... I think I'll redo my sign with those 
Thanks !


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you very much for making these! Gonna use them in my sig ♡


----------



## Orieii (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you so much for the sprites! These are all super adorable  Used them in my sig


----------



## Dormire (Apr 28, 2020)

Cyd looks so cool omfg.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 28, 2020)

oo awesome!! i might redo my signature with these :0


----------



## teanopi (May 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Kyneria (May 5, 2020)

Ah! I thought I had commented here but appears that I didn't! Thank you so much for doing these, I fell in love with the sprites a lot of users used (so I wanted to do the same). It's really nice of you to make them free to use c":


----------



## Cancoon (May 13, 2020)

Thank you for this! I'll be adding them to my sig <3


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

how do i use these?


----------



## cloudmask (May 13, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> how do i use these?



either download the image or copy the image address, then you can upload it or paste the image address wherever you need  if you want to use them on this forum, you will use the "insert image" option (CTRL + P) when making a post/editing your signature.


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 13, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> either download the image or copy the image address, then you can upload it or paste the image address wherever you need  if you want to use them on this forum, you will use the "insert image" option (CTRL + P) when making a post/editing your signature.


ty!!


----------



## DRACULA (Feb 18, 2021)

Have you considered making sprites for the new flowers added in New Horizons as well? And maybe a sprite for the diy card? I feel like those could be very helpful! Great work on the sprites btw! I used the Judy one to make a perler bead charm for a friend of mine!


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 8, 2022)

thanks for these imma use dese for signature


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 8, 2022)

These are so good just like @DRACULA mentioned making the flowers from New Horizons would be so cute I would defiantly use them in my signature !!!!


----------



## Romaki (Nov 28, 2022)

Thank you for your sprites, they're amazing!


----------

